# First time rock placement



## Simon T (8 Sep 2015)

Evening all

This is my first post as a new member, looking for some pointers please.

This is my first attempt at an aquascape and having seen many rock based aquascapes, I thought I would have a go.

Grateful for any feedback you might have before I start trying to choose plants.

Thanks in advance.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 Sep 2015)

The placing looks OK, I'm just not keen on the rock choice...not matter how you place them, they always seem to look flat. Other type of rock would work much better for sure.


----------



## zozo (9 Sep 2015)

Slate can be very puzzling, as Martin says it's rather flat.. The most natural look you get out of it if you could find larger bigger chunks wich are not yet sliced into sheets and carefully brake them apart but do not try to slice them. It will kinda shatter into smaller chunks which fit together again as a puzzle. then you can partialy reassemble that piece, like drape it over a piece of wood. That wood placed as a root popping out of the substrate and pushed the stone up and did brake it into pieces. Like a root of a tree does with the pavement for example. That way you can create some natural looking elevation into slate.

i've used it like in my tank (green slate), i found it a difficult stone and this was the only way to get some texture and natural looking elevation in it and the flatness out of it. The cracks between the broken pieces i used like mosses en ferns settled in there and push the cracks further open like it would do in nature.

And i'm actualy still not fully satisfied with what i've done with it. i didn't have enough slate to brake apart.. But it's in there now.. 

I'm sorry that my camera broke down and i'm still looking for a replacement. 

Oh!? if you like to try some like that, buy a bunch of wet and dry sandpaper, so you can sand the razor sharp edges round.. Which also gives a more natural look to it and better for your fingers and fish.


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Sep 2015)

. The two thirds placement looks ok maybe one or two larger rocks on each side pointing angled vertical for focal points,there are some good examples on the forum


----------



## Simon T (9 Sep 2015)

Thanks for your comments and suggestions.

The slate was taken from 2 larger rocks that were in our garden, in trying to break them up I did indeed get many slices rather than lumps, but that's the rock I have, the few shops locally didn't have anything I found anymore inspiring, so tried to make the best of what I already had. Perhaps I need to revisit what is available in shops, but the budget just keeps rising!
My wife is also adamant she doesn't wish to have wood in the tank.
If I keep the slate I will look at any sharp edges with sandpaper, don't wish to injure fish.
The rocks are also sitting on top of gravel filled tights under the aquasoil as it started to break the budget to but more soil for height.

So much to learn, including the art of patience, really wanting to get it planted and underway.


----------



## zozo (9 Sep 2015)

It all depends on the type of slate of course, how compact it is, some slate is dense and hard and others you can almost sliced by hand..

What i did i can't realy compare it with your setup, just used a small piece in a very much smaller tank where wood is dominant. I broke the slate to put 2 rocks under it so there is room under the stone you like to brake. Than with a ferm hit of the hamer it broke in two with several pieces sliced off.

If it works all right you're left with a pile of stones you can partialy put togheter again as a puzzle.. What intresting is if you puzzle that piece togheter and let it somewhat fall apart again closer to eachother. that way it will show much more detail and texture than just a flat piece of slate. It still can be recognized as one stone fel apart.

Here is a pic of a few moths a go when i still was playing with it.. This is green slate. The original piece of slate this came out was 25x10x5cm. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## Fran (10 Sep 2015)

Hi Simon, you have done well with the rock you have available but as mentioned above, this slate may look a bit two dimensional when the tank is up and running. You seem to have created a rock wall to keep the soil away from the sand. I failed with this myself as any small gap in the wall will cause soil to pour out onto your sand. Also shrimp tend to drag it onto the sand but you might have more success. You could try to place some garden edging into the soil to prop it up as sometimes slopes will collapse over time. 

I understand what its like on a limited budget but personally waited until I could get my hands on some mini landscape rock as this is what I really wanted. But I also understand the desire to crack on with things too. Best of luck with the project.


----------



## James D (16 Sep 2015)

I like the placement on the right, it would much better if it was twice the size though and it could get a bit lost when your plants get growing.

Do you live near the countryside? If so have a drive out to nature's aquascaping store and fill your boots for free!


----------



## Simon T (28 Sep 2015)

Thanks to all.

As plants had arrived and wife was happy with placement and didn't wish to change, so we continued regardless.

Just thought I'd post where we have got to so far, many things not quite right I'm sure, but overall not too unhappy with it so far.

Here's hoping I can keep everything healthy now.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (6 Oct 2015)

You can get rock reasonably cheaply at garden centres. The flat rock will quickly disappear under plants so you may want to swap them out as everything grows. I'm sure you'd find something a bit more chunky at your local garden centre.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon T (6 Oct 2015)

Can't disagree with any comments received so far, probably rushed everything and no doubt could have done better. However this is our first non plastic plant and fake rock tank and I am enjoying it so far, plus everything is still alive which in itself has surprised me somewhat.. We will continue to learn as this grows and evolves and of course will undoubtedly amend things in the future, such as larger rocks to start with. Meanwhile I shall enjoy watching our fish and this layout settle in fully, whilst continuing to read the many journals here that provide much inspiration for the inevitable re-scape at some future date  Many thanks to all that offered their advice.


----------



## Ady34 (6 Oct 2015)

Hi Simon. 
There are strong crisp lines and features, a well constructed layout with a vision and a plan with lush green plants . It's a million miles away from fake rocks and plastic plants and you have created an aquascape! You will learn as you go and as you say can use this experience to tweak future scapes. I say well done and keep on enjoying it, that's what it is all about 
Cheerio
Ady


----------

